# SD Card Weirdness



## ChipStewart (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all -

I just got my Razr Maxx on Saturday, after upgrading from my Droid X, and rooted shortly thereafter. Love the phone, but have had some strange problems with the SD card. I copied a number of files and directories onto the card from the X, and the RMaxx doesn't see them. I can put the card into my PC and they're there. For instance, within DCIM is a directory called "camera", in which are a few hundred photos. Using Root Explorer, ROM Toolkit, etc., the folder doesn't seem to exist. Same thing with Titanium Backup. I can see the TitaniumBackup directory, but it appears empty on the phone - even though the X and the PC can see hundreds of backup files.

One strange thing I noticed, is that the gallery is able to see the photos. I clicked on "My Library" and sure enough, the photos show up!

I spoke with a level 2 support person, who was clueless and first advised me to restore to factory. I told him I really didn't want to take the nuclear option and have to re-do three days of work on it. Then he tried to blame Titanium and the other apps that can't see the data. Then he apparently noticed the phone was rooted, he said that the rooting must have done it, and that he couldn't help me anymore since the phone is rooted.

Any ideas?

**Edit**
I just tried backing up a single app on the RMaxx and the three files from the backup show up in the TitaniumBackup directory of /sdcard/, but not the other several hundred. Strange thing is . . . there is no card in the phone!

**Re-Edit**
I just found everything on /sdcard-ext/. Why there and not /scard/?


----------



## mdowns989 (Jun 7, 2011)

ChipStewart said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I just got my Razr Maxx on Saturday, after upgrading from my Droid X, and rooted shortly thereafter. Love the phone, but have had some strange problems with the SD card. I copied a number of files and directories onto the card from the X, and the RMaxx doesn't see them. I can put the card into my PC and they're there. For instance, within DCIM is a directory called "camera", in which are a few hundred photos. Using Root Explorer, ROM Toolkit, etc., the folder doesn't seem to exist. Same thing with Titanium Backup. I can see the TitaniumBackup directory, but it appears empty on the phone - even though the X and the PC can see hundreds of backup files.
> 
> ...


SD is onboard phone memory SD Ext is a physical SD card installed

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mdowns989 said:


> SD is onboard phone memory SD Ext is a physical SD card installed
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


Yes, and the Verizon rep you spoke to was clueless...bummer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChipStewart (Nov 15, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Yes, and the Verizon rep you spoke to was clueless...bummer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Actually, I called Motorola because I've usually had better luck with them. I'm still having trouble getting the USB mass storage drivers to work on my Win7 64 bit laptop. When I connect, in the Windows device manager, I get a errored-out XT912 listing in other devices. I'll probably get better answers here than trying Moto support again.


----------

